# 2014 Pumpkin Growers Progress Thread



## ATLfun

I promised last year that I was in on pumpkin growing for 2014 and I am a man of my word. My seeds germinated last week and I put them into peat pots over the weekend.

Overall, 24 out of 30 seeds were transplanted into pots. And the others I will give a couple of more days in the ziplock bag to see if they germinate.

All of the seeds were of the Big Max Variety. I do have some white pumpkin seeds that I plan to germinate in June.

Here is a picture of my germinated seeds:










Here are pictures of the the varieties that I will try to grow this year:


----------



## Georgeb68

Okay so I live in NH ..... Been trying to grow pumpkins each year for the past 4 years.....I've had no luck......1st year got some nice flowers but all they did was fall off.....2nd and 3rd year the main stem or root died ( we had a squash disease around us) and last year....didn't really see any bees around so didn't know if the pollinated. My question here is has anyone grown them from 5 gallon buckets and can you artificially pollinate them with a brush? I know this sounds weird but would really like to grow my own!


----------



## ATLfun

Since this is my first year, my practical experience is limited. I am sure someone with actual experience will chime in soon. But I have watched a lot of youtube videos on growing pumpkins, and I have read several articles on pumpkin growing. 

From my research, hand pollinating is not a difficult task and I have not seen anybody use a brush. They simply peel off the petals of male flower and swab the the stamen of the female flower. And some put a cheesecloth bag or other means to cover the female flower so it is not further disturbed.

I am curious as to your bucket approach. Do you let the vine grow out from the bucket and attach secondary roots to the surrounding soil? Most of the articles I have read mention letting the main vine grow at least 15 to 20 feet in length and 10 feet from the last pumpkin on the vine.

Just my 2 cents from researching for this year,


Brian


----------



## Haunted Spider

I just transferred my pumpkins to the ground. I put 4 seeds in two pots for each of my varieties this year. I am also doing some giant pumpkins and the casper white pumpkins. I had 4 total of the big pumpkins sprout, and 5 of the casper. I roto tilled the soil. mounded up the dirt, and planted them Sunday. 

Here is to hoping. I have only planted them one other year, and I did get a few small pumpkins, but a rabbit helped itself to the pumpkins and ate chunks of them. 

I have a rather large hill in the back yard. I am hoping the vines just start creeping down the hill and I won't mow around them for the year and see what happens

We have a ton of bees so pollination isn't a concern of mine. I would be interested to see how the brush works out though.


----------



## ATLfun

Here is a good video about hand pollination towards the end of video.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I want a pumpkin that big, or maybe I don't because I would never be able to move it. Although rolling it down the hill in my back yard would be epic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Georgeb68 said:


> My question here is has anyone grown them from 5 gallon buckets and can you artificially pollinate them with a brush? I know this sounds weird but would really like to grow my own!


Yes, you can use a small paintbrush to transfer pollen from the male flower to the female flower, in the event the bees are slacking off


----------



## ATLfun

I just wanted to mention to anybody watching this thread vicariously, that at the bottom of the page the forum lists related threads. There are links for pumpkin growing threads for 2009-2013. A previous member Ms. Wicked sure was a ball of fire when it came to her pumpkins.

There is a lot of good information and pictures in these older threads. Plus, there are references to some good links about pumpkin growing. Here are two that I enjoyed:

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/

http://www.allaboutpumpkins.com/growing.html


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well, I am down to half my pumpkins already. A groundhog helped himself to the others yesterday.


----------



## ATLfun

Haunted Spider said:


> Well, I am down to half my pumpkins already. A groundhog helped himself to the others yesterday.


Apparently, you are not the only one. The local 4H Club has caught the varmint red handed on surveillance tape and has distibuted this photo:










In all seriousness, sorry about your loss. But you started early enough that you still have time to grow replacements. :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My two cents on pumpkins. I love them and I have grown them in the past. (no space where I live now) I found that making a "hill" to plant each plant with a "well" around the hill, provides a great place for vines to to trail, and it makes watering easy because you just fill up the "well" a couple of times a day. They like water....lots and lots... Make sure you dust the pumpkins with Seven Dust or the worms will get in them and eat them up. (dang little suckers) 
About pollination, we have tons of bees, so no worries. But we had Greenhouses and grew hydroponic tomatoes inside, and had to pollinate the plants with electric toothbrushes. Worked like a dream.  Good luck pumpkin growers! There is nothing as wonderful as seeing all those little orange orbs hiding under those leafy vines.:biggrinkin::biggrinkin:


----------



## debbie5

what isn't mentioned much on growing websites is to bury the vines every so often...it keeps them from flipping about in the wind, and allows the vine to put out new roots along the vine to pick up extra nutrients and water. Just tack the vine down (I used a stick in the form of a 'v"), pat a mound of soil over the vine & wait a few days. I'm not growing anything more than Jack Be Littles this year. Don't want to tempt the teen vandals again...


----------



## DandyBrit

I grew one about three years ago and went the other way. Instead of making a mound I dug down about a meter and filled it with compost/soil to create a moisture reservoir for the roots. I then put a large plastic ring on top (a section cut from a plastic drum) to contain water when I irrigated so it went down rather than out.

Must have worked because I could barely carry it to the car to get it to work.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am hoping I caught the little pumpkin seedling thief in a catch 22. He was at the bottom the hill eating the seedlings and I played a game to see if he could catch a round from my 22. I don't think he could hold onto it though.... I haven't seen him since. Unfortunately there are many more of his friends. 

He cleared out my one patch of 5 plants, but I still have two more patches at the top of the hill, one of the caspers and one of the big pumpkins. Here is to hoping they don't get eaten as well.


----------



## ATLfun

DandyBrit said:


> I then put a large plastic ring on top (a section cut from a plastic drum) to contain water when I irrigated so it went down rather than out.
> 
> Must have worked because I could barely carry it to the car to get it to work.


While I will probably still mound the garden to some degree (too many experts recommend it), I am certainly leaning towards putting a ring around the plant to hold water.

That was the way my dad used to do it when he planted various plants to help them get established. I figure the vine will have no problem climbing over a three inch ring or so.

Plus, I do not see an irrigation system in my future, or at least not a future where I am still married.  My wife tolerates my hobbies, but explaining that I want to irrigate a pumpkin patch, may be the point of no return. :jol:

Brian


----------



## Bethene

I have never had much luck, so gave up, I think mostly I do not have enough room, and too short of a growing season also. Am jealous of those that can grow them!


----------



## Copchick

I've been reading this thread and last year's too. I am proud to say that I am growing pumpkins! Well, more like the neighborhood squirrels planted them to surprise me. 

Last year with my health issue and winter coming to the 'burgh so early I didn't get to throw away the pumpkins and they just rotted away in the yard near the bottom of the steps. About a week and a half ago, I noticed unusual plants that I knew I hadn't planted, about eight of them. I believe they're pumpkins, they have kinda fuzzy leaves and look like the images I've pulled up for pumpkin seedlings.

The squirrels felt it best to plant them at the area where I have my coral bells and pansies. Above that is a hillside of ivy (I hate that ivy). I know they take alot of water so I think I may recycle some bottles and cut them into rings for around the plants to hold more water. I'll probably just let the vines go up into the ivy or across the bottom of the ivy along the grass. 

Whatever I do, I'll be surprised at what kind of pumpkins these turn out to be and if they survive at all.


----------



## DandyBrit

Sometimes the surprise plants that just seem to pop up are the best. I find stuff and pot it up just to see what it turns out to be. Last year pumpkin seeds growing from my home made compost gave me two very nice pumpkins without an effort at all.


----------



## ATLfun

My little plants are growing well. I have included two pics. The first one is twenty plants that popped up well with no trouble as they looked on Monday.

The second pic is of four little guys that needed extra help. I noticed that two of the plants were only showing a white stem but no leaves. I carefully brushed back the dirt and saw that the stem had taken a u-turn and was pushing the leaves into the pot. 

I carefully undid the u-turn and the next day they were green and growing. So, then I had two duds that still had not emerged at all. And I carefully brushed back the dirt and they had the same u-turn problem which I corrected.

So now, all 24 plants are present and reporting for pumpkin duty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, if they all survive to reproduce, your yard is going to look like a scene from "Attack of the Killer Pumpkins" (if there is such a movie)


----------



## Haunted Spider

I vote for Charlie brown and the great pumpkin scene if all those things take off.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ATLfun said:


> My little plants are growing well. I have included two pics. The first one is twenty plants that popped up well with no trouble as they looked on Monday.
> 
> So now, all 24 plants are present and reporting for pumpkin duty.



:jol:Make sure you're sincere when you plant them. I hear it matters to TGP....just saying...


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, if they all survive to reproduce, your yard is going to look like a scene from "Attack of the Killer Pumpkins" (if there is such a movie)


 Yeah, I am probably asking for trouble. But I figure, the vines that do not set a pumpkin can be removed. I generally have the space, but from reading previous year's threads, most people seem to have a fair number of vines that do not produce a pumpkin. Plus, I hate killing seedlings. 



Haunted Spider said:


> I vote for Charlie brown and the great pumpkin scene if all those things take off.


That is the plan. I have a defined space near my front porch with a walkway and driveway as borders. I want to have a mixture of real, funkin and cheesy plastic pumpkins in my pumpkin patch themed area. 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Make sure you're sincere when you plant them. I hear it matters to TGP....just saying...


Totally with you on not angering TGP. That is why I feel an obligation to give every seed a chance to produce a pumpkin for the honored arrival of TGP. :jol: 

.


----------



## the Master

Awesome! I'm going to try and grow Pumpkins as well. Does anyone on here know how to keep pests like bugs and birds away from your pumpkins? This is why I failed the last two years.


----------



## Copchick

^ Taser! Lol, just kidding.


----------



## ATLfun

the Master said:


> Awesome! I'm going to try and grow Pumpkins as well. Does anyone on here know how to keep pests like bugs and birds away from your pumpkins? This is why I failed the last two years.


I have no practical experience, but with 24 plants in peat pots, the experience will hit me square in the face quickly. I read about one guy's approach which I plan to copy. He would spray his pumpkin patch once a week to control aphids and beetles with Bug-B-Gone (which can attach to a garden hose).

I also plan to use Sevin Dust on the base plant. As for birds, I had no idea that they would attack pumpkins. But I do plan on putting up a scarecrow to help scare away the deer.

.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I have a few of my plants covered with some metal fencing at the moment as something has been eating them and pulling them clean out of the ground. I am hoping to get them established well and then remove the fence. Who knows how this is going to turn out.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I've been reading this thread and last year's too. I am proud to say that I am growing pumpkins! Well, more like the neighborhood squirrels planted them to surprise me.
> 
> Last year with my health issue and winter coming to the 'burgh so early I didn't get to throw away the pumpkins and they just rotted away in the yard near the bottom of the steps. About a week and a half ago, I noticed unusual plants that I knew I hadn't planted, about eight of them. I believe they're pumpkins, they have kinda fuzzy leaves and look like the images I've pulled up for pumpkin seedlings.
> 
> The squirrels felt it best to plant them at the area where I have my coral bells and pansies. Above that is a hillside of ivy (I hate that ivy). I know they take alot of water so I think I may recycle some bottles and cut them into rings for around the plants to hold more water. I'll probably just let the vines go up into the ivy or across the bottom of the ivy along the grass.
> 
> Whatever I do, I'll be surprised at what kind of pumpkins these turn out to be and if they survive at all.


When the kids were little I had a big garden, and I put cut off milk jugs around the tomato plants to keep the water in when I water them, just like my Dad did. I had worked all day on the garden, and I was in the house cleaning up. I heard my son at the back door screen yelling at me to come open the door for him. When I got there his arms were so full of milk jugs he couldn't open the door himself. When he saw me he got a big smile on his face and he said, Look what you've got already! I guess he thought milk came from the garden, not cows. 



DandyBrit said:


> Sometimes the surprise plants that just seem to pop up are the best. I find stuff and pot it up just to see what it turns out to be. Last year pumpkin seeds growing from my home made compost gave me two very nice pumpkins without an effort at all.


I've found that too. We call the plants that come up, that we didn't plant, volunteers. And they always seem to do the best. The stuff we plant, and coax along doesn't make it.



ATLfun said:


> My little plants are growing well. I have included two pics. The first one is twenty plants that popped up well with no trouble as they looked on Monday.
> 
> The second pic is of four little guys that needed extra help. I noticed that two of the plants were only showing a white stem but no leaves. I carefully brushed back the dirt and saw that the stem had taken a u-turn and was pushing the leaves into the pot.
> 
> I carefully undid the u-turn and the next day they were green and growing. So, then I had two duds that still had not emerged at all. And I carefully brushed back the dirt and they had the same u-turn problem which I corrected.
> 
> So now, all 24 plants are present and reporting for pumpkin duty.


I've never had plants do that. They usually seem to know to grow towards the light.


----------



## Copchick

This is where the squirrels planted the pumpkin seeds. I decided to pull out about six seedlings that were close to the front of the cobblestone border. I left the ones that were closer to the back and the two sides.










This shows the seedlings right next to my pansies.


----------



## the Master

ATLfun said:


> I have no practical experience, but with 24 plants in peat pots, the experience will hit me square in the face quickly. I read about one guy's approach which I plan to copy. He would spray his pumpkin patch once a week to control aphids and beetles with Bug-B-Gone (which can attach to a garden hose).
> 
> I also plan to use Sevin Dust on the base plant. As for birds, I had no idea that they would attack pumpkins. But I do plan on putting up a scarecrow to help scare away the deer.
> 
> .


I'll research it. That sounds like a good idea of what you're doing. I'll definitely make a scarecrow - hopefully that will frighten the birds.


----------



## ATLfun

This should be a big week for the pumpkin patch. I started to build my raised bed project- raised in the since that I will be adding 12-18 inches of composted top soil to the top of my existing backyard soil/clay.

The biggest difference this week is a couple of inches of growth and the addition of the second true leaf to every plant with most plants sprouting a third true leaf. Below is a picture as of this morning of the plants and the bottom pic is the progress picture from the week before.

Today's Picture:










Last Week:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^They are so cute! I love pumpkins and pumpkin plants!


----------



## deadSusan

I have three volunteers from last year's pumpkins. It should be fun to see what I get.


----------



## ATLfun

I have a question for the veteran growers in the group. I have noticed that my seed leaves are starting to fade away some. It seems pretty uniform on all plants and it seemed to happen as soon as the "third" true leave started to mature.

Otherwise, all other leaves are "mean and green" and there is not sign of bugs, although I put out some Sevin dust just to make sure.


Brian


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think loss of seed leaves is pretty common among plants.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ATLfun said:


> I have a question for the veteran growers in the group. I have noticed that my seed leaves are starting to fade away some. It seems pretty uniform on all plants and it seemed to happen as soon as the "third" true leave started to mature.
> 
> Otherwise, all other leaves are "mean and green" and there is not sign of bugs, although I put out some Sevin dust just to make sure.
> 
> Brian


:jol:You are smart to do that...the little critters snuck up on me and my pumpkin plants and ruined the whole crop one year. Stupid little worms. Serve them Seven Dust and send them on to wherever dead bugs go...


----------



## ATLfun

The top soil and compost in the picture is about 4ft tall. I will get it spread out this weekend and my tiny plants will find a new home.


----------



## ATLfun

Day two of my raised bed build begins today. I am about finished with the bed frame. My wife is excited that I am whittling down my reclaimed wood pile for this project.

I still have about a 2 1/2 ft mound of top soil to spread which I covered last night because of late night thunderstorms. I hope to have everything done by this evening.

The picture of my day one progress was taken from my deck and gives a good aerial shot of my pumpkin patch.


----------



## ATLfun

Quick Questions:

1. Any tricks on getting the vine to grow in the direction that you want it to?
 
All of my baby plants are growing straight up and I have no idea which direction that they naturally want to grow in.

2. Should I give the peat pot any help in falling apart in the soil?

I was thinking that I could put hole in the bottom or cut it out. But maybe I am over thinking it, and the pots will tear away quickly in the ground.


----------



## RoxyBlue

ATL, as the vines get bigger, they will lie on the ground. As they grow, you can just position the vines where you want them to be. Depending on the variety, you're looking at 20-30 foot vines or longer.

Peat pots are meant to be put in the ground since they're biodegradable, but I've seen many a comment on line recommending you remove the pot before planting unless (a) it's a plant that doesn't like having its roots disturbed or (b) the roots have already started to grow through the pot. One site suggested cutting off a strip around the top and removing the bottom, leaving the rest intact before planting.


----------



## ATLfun

Thank you for the tips. I am just trying to be careful and not make any big time mistakes. Though I have done a fair amount of research on my own, nothing beats listening to others experience.


----------



## ATLfun

My wife and I had our pumpkin plant draft today. We each picked one pumpkin plant at a time and established our teams. We planted 12 at one end of the bed and 12 at the other end of the bed.

Her end of the bed gets the most sun so we are affectionately calling hers Team Werewolf, and mine gets about two hours less so it is Team Vampire (less is best if your a vampire).

Below are some new pics. The one of the peat pots shows the mildew problem I am starting to battle. Hopefully, the fungicide will kick into high gear this week. The rest of the pictures are of the bed. I planted the pumpkins in mounds with a water catch ring dug around each one. Let the Pumpkin Games begin.


----------



## Copchick

Lol, "pumpkin plant draft". Good team names too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Looks good! The only thing I'd say is you could have spaced them out further....just saying.... those runners are going to sprout like crazy in a few weeks.....


----------



## ATLfun

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Looks good! The only thing I'd say is you could have spaced them out further....just saying.... those runners are going to sprout like crazy in a few weeks.....


I am with you on that, but I wanted to get all 24 in the ground. I assume that I am going to have a fairly good attrition rate of non-producing vines. Vines that do not produce will be pulled.

Reading previous years threads it seems to be hit or miss on pumpkins setting. Some people go 4 for 4, others go like 2 for 8 and some have 0 pumpkins set.

I would like to get 12 pumpkins to set; Lose 3 or 4 to pick one: inexperience, bugs or disease; And end up with 4 large pumpkins and 2 or 3 that did not grow very well.

Maybe I am asking too much?


----------



## ATLfun

Going outside to clean the koi fish filters. I have read that fish waste is a good fertilizer which makes sense because if you overfeed koi you end up with high nitrate levels in your pond water. I plan on scraping the collected filter muck into a large bucket, fill it with water, and voila- instant plant booster. Then again maybe not, but it feels good to think you have a secret ingrediant. 

.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I had deer top all of my Casper pumpkins yesterday. Not happy right now but at least they didn't kill them, just ate off most of the leaves. Hopefully they come back ok. I need some deer repellant I think.


----------



## Copchick

^ They look all cute and innocent, then BAM, during the night while you're sleeping, they're like furry ninja snipers and indisciminately eat your prized pumpkin plants, plox (what my local deer just dined on), or mountain laurel, etc., etc....

HS - I hope your plants recover.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Decided not to plant this year. No longer have the room or where they could get enough sunlight to flourish. Besides....I'm surrounded by fields and fields of pumpkin growers where I live and it's just easier to go and pick one out. And now that I'm going to be a Grandpa soon it is going to be more fun to hit the fields with my Grandson. (more news on the latter part later).*_


----------



## DocK

I have my Atlantic Giant growing again, along with some small white ones...
Hope they grow really big by October...


----------



## ATLfun

Not much of a growth spurt this week, but male flowers are starting to appear on the plants. I was hoping my plants would be more vine-like entering July, but they are only about 8 inches tall and still growing up and not out.

Below is a typical pumpkin plant in my patch.


----------



## ATLfun

Lost a pumpkin soldier today. Upon inspection it had a tiny hole in the stalk, and inside the stalk was a tiny white grub with a black head.

I appreciate the effort and salute the little guy.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sad day in the pumpkin world. For the loss of a pumpkin friend is enough to make you take the grub and burn him with a magnifying glass to display the outrage of the life taken. Put him on display for his grubby friends to see so that no more vines shall be inhabited but allowed to prosper.......

Or just squish the grub.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, ATL, what a sweet tribute to your gourd At least he has many friends to carry on in his place.


----------



## Copchick

Which team was he from ATLfun? As Haunted Spider said, make an example of the little bastardo grub to frighten his little grubby friends.


----------



## ATLfun

Copchick said:


> Which team was he from ATLfun? As Haunted Spider said, make an example of the little bastardo grub to frighten his little grubby friends.


Thanks for asking. It was from Team Werewolf which is my wife's team. But karma is a witch, and yesterday a neighbor's dog got into my patch and broke the stem off of one of my plants.

I buried the break in soil, and I am hoping it survives, but it is looking really, really bad. I expect it will 11 plants to 11 plants by tomorrow.

.


----------



## magnus

Georgeb68 said:


> Okay so I live in NH ..... Been trying to grow pumpkins each year for the past 4 years.....I've had no luck......1st year got some nice flowers but all they did was fall off.....2nd and 3rd year the main stem or root died ( we had a squash disease around us) and last year....didn't really see any bees around so didn't know if the pollinated. My question here is has anyone grown them from 5 gallon buckets and can you artificially pollinate them with a brush? I know this sounds weird but would really like to grow my own!


Sounds like a good idea to me. Only issue is that you need to place dirt on the secondary roots for healthy pumpkins. The other thing you want to do it pay attention to your fertilizer schedules. Early in the season go heavy on nitrogen. Once flower buds start to show, g o heavy on phosphorus. Then, once fruit is there, go heavy on potash


----------



## ATLfun

This is war. I just lost four more plants to vine borers. I am hoping that my local specialty nursery has a systemic pesticide instead of the topical ones that Wally World and Home Depot sell.

By 2pm tomorrow, I will have unloaded my version "Apocalypse Now" on my pumpkin patch.


----------



## Haunted Spider

My wife says I can not shoot the deer that keep eating mine, so I covered them with wire fencing for now. Good luck on the pesticide.


----------



## ATLfun

The hard part is that I am fighting a battle that has relatively been lost. I have done a boat load of research on this recent infestation and prevention is the only real key. There is nothing I can spray on the plants that will kill grubs inside the stem.

Pretty much all I can do is cut them out and soil over the damage. The hard part for me is that the grubs are all in the first three to four inches of the plant stem. That is a lot of damage so close to the root system. At this point, I have pulled grubs out of at least half my plants. I guess planting 24 of them was not such a bad idea after all. 

On the bright side, the egg laying season is only 4-6 weeks. Maybe I can keep more eggs from hatching and protect the unaffected plants and maybe nurse two or three of the infected back to health.

And the real witch of the whole thing, is that I have never seen in my entire life the moth that causes all of this fuss.


----------



## ATLfun

I have laid down two waves of insecticide, making sure that I got the stems and base really good. Next wave is the ground attack with a good dusting of the base and stem with Sevin dust.

The horse is out of the barn, but need to make sure that no more eggs hatch.


----------



## ATLfun

I love the smell of Sevin dust in the morning. It smells like victory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like a snowstorm came through


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like a snowstorm came through


Okay, maybe I added a little too much. I was probably over compensating.


----------



## deadSusan

This is one of the babies.


----------



## ATLfun

Congrats deadSusan on the female blooms. Please post pics of the happy pumpkins when they set. I am hoping that I can start posting some more positive pictures just like you.


----------



## deadSusan

Will do. I found another that was slightly larger and darker green, but didn't take it's picture yet. I'll try to remember to do that.

Your kids are looking good.


----------



## Death's Door

I planted 32 plants in a new area of our yard. I dug a 12×12 section for the pumpkin patch. Mixed in a lot of mulch in the area. I hope Mother Nature kicks in with some rain. I have been watering but Mother Nature is better at it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:ATL...don't feel like it's overkill...those darn little worms/caterpillars will RUIN your whole pumpkin crop....You are doing the RIGHT thing.


----------



## ATLfun

Death's Door said:


> I planted 32 plants in a new area of our yard. I dug a 12×12 section for the pumpkin patch.


I like the way you think. I planted 24 in a 20x20 raised bed. So far, I have lost at least 6 to the vine borer, and I have 3 or 4 more that are trying to recover from surgery (slitting the vine and removing the evil grub).

Reading all the forum's pumpkin threads over the last 5 years, really brings home the fact that there will be fair number of plants that either non-produce or are claimed by disease or insect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Growing pumpkins is definitely a labor of love. Spooky1 tried it for a couple years, sticking to no more than three plants so the yard wouldn't be overwhelmed, and I don't think we ever got more than three pumpkins in a season.

Aside from the animals and pests, once a pumpkin got a head start on a vine, anything else that was developing on that vine would die off. Seems each plant only had enough energy for one fruit, although that may have been due to their being the Big Max variety.


----------



## ATLfun

Finally, I spotted and killed a vine borer. I keep a can of insecticide by the pumpkin patch, in case one of those evil vine borers ever showed up. And Sunday, I killed my first vine borer.

I caught him laying an egg on one of my vines. Hard to believe that this guy is in the month family. They really do look like they have a hornet like stinger, especially when it is extended while laying an egg.

I read on the internet (so it must be true) that one borer can lay up to 200 eggs. I am so thankful that I caught this guy.


----------



## ATLfun

I installed an irrigation system this past weekend. Okay, irrigation system might be to "fancy" of a term. I purchased two 50ft. soaker hoses for $20 at Walmart.

Anyway, the first pic below is of my wife's row of pumpkin plants. She only lost one to the vine borer, and has two or three whose growth was stunted due to vine borer removal surgery.

The second picture is of my row. I lost about 6 plants to the vine borer, with two others that survived surgery but are still small. I replanted some new Big Max's two weeks ago. I realize that they may not mature but I have my fingers crossed.

About 60 miles south of me is Macon, GA and that appears to be the cut-off line between planting Big Max's in June vs July. Maybe I will get lucky. Worse case, maybe they will produce additional male flowers to help pollinate the mature plants.


----------



## Copchick

ATLfun - that is one ugly insect! I'll bet you thoroughly enjoyed it's death. (Sorry to any insect, vine borer loving member). Great idea for the soaker hose. That will surely give 'em a boost.


----------



## ATLfun

Below, I have attached a picture of one of my female blossoms. I have about a dozen of them spread out over 4-5 plants. My question is this to the veteran growers: How long does the pumpkin stem vine grow?

The reason I ask, is nearly all the vines with the female blossoms are only about 3ft long. I am worried that if a Big Max sets, that the pumpkin could pull the main vain out of the ground. But if the stem vine grows a foot or two, then I would certainly have nothing to worry about. Or should I let the first set of blossoms go, and just try to pollinate female blossoms once the vine is 6-8ft long? But then I run the risk of maybe having no more female blossoms?

I might be over thinking this, but it is my first season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't remember how long the pumpkin stems were on our vines, but we never had a big pumpkin pull a vine out of the ground.


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't remember how long the pumpkin stems were on our vines, but we never had a big pumpkin pull a vine out of the ground.


Do you remember how close to the base of the plant the pumpkins were? I am probably just being a worry wart.

I have read that some growers like to pollinate the flower when the vines are 10ft out. The theory is that the pumpkin will get more water from the vine.

I am sure three feet out is enough, I will probably just let nature take its course.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's been a while but I think they were further out than three feet from the base of the vine. Spooky1 religiously transferred pollen to the female flowers wherever they were, though, because so many did not set fruit or would start to fruit and then die.


----------



## ATLfun

I have attached a couple of update pics below. The first is of my pumpkin patch as seen from my back deck in June, and the second one is of this morning.

I think I have one pumpkin trying to set, the bulge seems to be getting larger though the flower is dying off. I also hand polinated two females this morning. Though, I think the bees were doing a good job, as I saw about a dozen bees go in while I was watching.

JUNE 16th










JULY 22nd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose team is winning?


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Whose team is winning?


Yeah, my side is the side with half missing due to vine borers. She has about 
8 really good vines and I have about 4. I think two pumpkins have set on her side and one on my side.

I am still have lot good female blooms coming into their own. It makes me feel good about my fertilizing program. :jol:


----------



## ATLfun

Good news, bad news. I have about 6 pumpkins that are bigger than softballs. The bad news, I killed two new vine borers tonight. I really hope that they did not lay a bunch of eggs.


----------



## Copchick

I pulled out my vines that had been planted by my friendly neighborhood squirrels. Where they were coming up, I thought I would be lucky if I got any real growth at all. Well the vines got about five foot long but since they weren't getting enough sun, the leaves got powdery mildew and they were turning yellow. I was getting a bunch of male flowers, no females. Out they came. I still have some popping up around and in the ivy so I'll leave them alone since they're out of the way.


----------



## ATLfun

Last night, I used Sevin dust on all of the base plant vines, plus where I could see a good intersection of vines. I went through a whole can. And this morning I sprayed about a 1/2 gallon of OrthoMax on all the plant vines that I could reach. I was careful to avoid the bees.

I have such a wonderful collection of morning bees about maybe 50-60. A nice variety of honey looking bees, tiny bumble bees and some wasps that like to fly around for attention but have no interest in the flowers. The whole experience when I visit in the morning is mother earth like, I really do not want to enclose the whole patch with lightweight garden fabric.

I built a cover using pvc pipe and fabric this weekend, but it looked like an episode of Breaking Bad with a backyard meth lab. I took it down Sunday night, until I can figure a better way of removing the fabric top. Plus, I thought my VB problem was over- boy was I wrong. Ideally, I would like to open it up during the early mornings and close it at lunch time. If I trap a few bees, do you think they can survive the night okay?

But I do not want to lose any more plants to VB !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocK

Last night, I trimmed my Atlantic Giant plant. 
I've got 2 vines on 1 plant and each vine has 1 pumpkin growing (at the moment)

Since last years Giant pumpkin was a small succes, I hope these 2 will alsoo get big and ready by the end of October.

I also have a plant with small white pumpkins, but nothing is growing on them for now.

Will post pic soon...


----------



## deadSusan

Well I have four. Here is the largest so far.









I snaked the vine through the fenced area where I have my tomatoes. I may have to adjust the fence in case the pumpkin decides to grow some more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty pumpkin, DS!


----------



## ATLfun

Below is a picture of my biggest pumpkin to date. He is approaching the size of a basketball. I have three or four others just a little smaller, and about 10 or so approaching softball size. I am going to go out tomorrow and try to ween out the ones that are growing on the same vine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear (and see) that the vine borers are allowing you a few fruits


----------



## ATLfun

I finally experienced that fantastic growth spurt that pumpkin growers talk about. The two photos below were taken about ten days apart. The patch vines doubled or tripled in those ten days. Totally crazy!!! :googly:

PS. If you look closely you can see a pumpkin that set in the top right corner during those ten days that is bigger than a softball.

July 22nd










August 2nd


----------



## ATLfun

A Monday morning salute to the pumpkin warriors that were trimmed off the vine due to excessive pumpkins on one vine. I appreciate your effort little guys.


----------



## Copchick

Lol, they look like onions! Here's to hoping you keep having growth on your pumpkins due to their sacrifice.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think that a moment of silence is in order.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, rest in peace, little pumpkins. You sacrificed yourselves to the greater good - or the Great Pumpkin:jol:


----------



## austenandrews

We got a late start this year but we have five mounds with healthy growth (not quite vines yet) and some pots with lots of little sprouts that we'll transplant in a week or two. Which is much better than last year - this time we used either straight soil or a mixture of soil and compost. We've got ollas under four of the mounds and my son's dead goldfish under the fifth. We're also being extra careful about keeping the leaves dry, since last year our one mound that wasn't a dud eventually got murdered by fungus.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ATLfun

austenandrews said:


> We got a late start this year but we have five mounds with healthy growth (not quite vines yet) and some pots with lots of little sprouts that we'll transplant in a week or two.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


What varieties are you planting?


----------



## tjc67

I'll have my wife get some photos later(I am a horrible photographer and it's her side business) but we have two so far. One is bigger then a basketball (I think my wife said she planted the giant variety) and the other is slightly bigger then a softball. We've been trying to avoid a repeat of last year when hail killed the one we had growing.


----------



## ATLfun

tjc67 said:


> I'll have my wife get some photos later(I am a horrible photographer and it's her side business) but we have two so far.


The more pics the better.  I look forward to seeing your pumpkin patch.


----------



## deadSusan

Getting some color on one.


----------



## austenandrews

ATLfun said:


> What varieties are you planting?


Some triple treats, some jack be littles, some big maxes and a couple more I'll have to check the packages to say.


----------



## ATLfun

deadSusan said:


> Getting some color on one.


Nice looking pumpkin. My Big Max pumpkins start out yellowish and then turn orange. It is nice to see the ones that start out green and turn orange.


----------



## Chad-O-Lantern

Here is where I am at with mine. Can't wait to use them for Halloween!


----------



## Chad-O-Lantern




----------



## tjc67

Here's our pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lots of good-looking pumpkins, folks!


----------



## ATLfun

^tjc67, I love your set-up. It looks like you had a pvc frame around your bed. Did you have it covered in the spring? Love the large pumpkin. I hope my guys grow that large.


----------



## ATLfun

Chad-O-Lantern said:


>


 ^ Your patch is looking great Chad. I am so envious of your black soil. I had to get a dump truck to visit my house in order for me to have soil like yours.


----------



## tjc67

ATLfun said:


> ^tjc67, I love your set-up. It looks like you had a pvc frame around you bed. Did you have it covered in the spring? Love the large pumpkin. I hope my guys grow that large.


 Yes, it's needed here with the weather. There is usually snow in the higher altitudes until June/July and April snowstorms aren't unheard of.


----------



## deadSusan

Looks like we are all doing well.


----------



## ATLfun

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape










I thought it would be fun to keep track of the pumpkins that I have set-up. I also plan on posting a pic of one pumpkin each Sunday.

Maximus was my first and had a two week head start over Bertha and a 3-4 week head start over Gordo. But Gordo earned his name by catching up fast.

The bottom three are about two weeks behind Gordo. Rascal seems to growing at a faster pace than even Gordo. I still have about 6-8 approaching softball size. There are fewer and fewer female flowers every week so I think the end is getting near for new participants.

Pumpkin Name/Circumference

Maximus.............................36 1/2 inches
Bertha................................30 inches
Gordo.................................37 inches
Dinky..................................23 1/2 inches
Rascal.................................27 inches
Sunshine..............................23 inches

Picture of Gordo:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You named your pumpkins. That is so adorable


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> You named your pumpkins. That is so adorable


If you could somehow re-phrase that so I don't feel the need to turn in my man card.  I knew I should have turned in my Linus avatar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That cracked me up:jol:

Just pretend your wife named the pumpkins and all will be well with the man card thing:googly:


----------



## tjc67

Wait til you post about stabbing Gordo in the head, ripping out his guts and gouging out his eyes....


----------



## Pumpkin5

ATLfun said:


> If you could somehow re-phrase that so I don't feel the need to turn in my man card.  I knew I should have turned in my Linus avatar.


:jol:Ha, ha, ha, ha! You are so funny! (I like the Linus avatar)


----------



## Copchick

Nice baby 'kins you all have growing. I agree, that's so cute naming your pumpkins. That's way better than calling them #1, #2, #3...


----------



## ATLfun

Copchick said:


> Nice baby 'kins you all have growing. I agree, that's so cute naming your pumpkins. That's way better than calling them #1, #2, #3...


Never thought about numbering them. That is funny in its own way. I know one family that has a living Sr, Jr., and III. And they sometimes get called one,two, and three at family get togethers.

The temptation to measure Gordo is killing me. He is really packing on the weight. I cannot wait until the Sunday morning weigh in.


----------



## ATLfun

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape










I knew Gordo was putting on some good size, in fact over nine inches in a week. Really impressive, but to my surprise that was not the largest gain of the week.

Sunshine went from 23 to 33 inches in circumference in one week. It might just be that juvenile growth spurt, but Gordo might have some competition on his hand.

Maximus and Bertha have really slowed down. Bertha only put on one inch this week. However, she has the best orange color setting, and as a result she is my pumpkin of the week.

And we have a new pumpkin in the race. Hilda is on a pace not seen since Gordo was young. Hilda measures in at 28 inches in circumference in her first week. If I was a betting man, it looks like it will be Gordo, Sunshine and Bertha for the title.

Pumpkin Name/Circumference/Increase from previous week

Maximus.............................39 inches.............2 1/2 inches
Bertha................................31 inches.............1 inch
Gordo.................................46 inches.............9 inches
Dinky..................................30 inches.............6 1/2 inches
Rascal.................................31 inches.............4 inches
Sunshine..............................33 inches............10 inches
Hilda....................................28 inches............NEW

Picture of Bertha:


----------



## ATLfun

I am STILL fighting vine borers. I saw one on Sunday and was like I thought you guys were done. Then yesterday, I knew my albino vines had been droopy and slow for the last couple of weeks.

And there it was, a little bit of sawdust on one stem. I ended up pulling 7 of 8 albinos and they all had vine borer grubs in them. On most of them, I could not see any entry hole. I just split the vine open until I saw the grub.

I am hoping that vine borers are not the reason that two of my larger pumpkins almost came to an immediate halt in growth last week. I HATE VINE BORERS.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're getting some impressive growth spurts with those pumpkins. Looks as if you're going to have a good crop in spite of the vine borers:jol:


----------



## deadSusan

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty! Now it feels like fall:jol:


----------



## ATLfun

Very nice DS!!!! I really like the stem on your pumpkin. It looks like one of those fancy hybrid varieties.


----------



## Copchick

DS, your pumpkin looks perfect! 

ATLfun, you've definitely got some nice growth on those 'kins. I would have to wonder in planning for next year if you could prepare the soil for PREVENTION of those little bastards, I mean borers. If no one here can assist, ask a reputable nursery for input.


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks everyone. I'll let it know you appreciate it.


----------



## ATLfun

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape










 The story this week is vine borers, vine borers and more vine borers. I posted earlier that I lost about 8 of my albino pumpkin vines. But I planted them late as replacements and they had not even begun to flower. So no real loss there.

However, today I lost my first pumpkin to vine borers- Bertha. She had stopped growing and today she had crossed over. And the ever present vine borer grub sawdust exit hole was near the bottom of the pumpkin.

At first I wanted to cancel the "Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape" post. But I figured that I wanted to honor Bertha, and also to document the difficulty of growing pumpkins in Georgia. The warm summers lends to at least two life cycles of vine boreres.

Anyway, most pumpkins have slowed down in growth and I hope it is not because of VB.  Hilda was the only one to post a tremendous growth spurt at 9 inches in one week.

Pumpkin Name/Circumference/Increase from previous week

Maximus.............................41 inches.............2 inches
Bertha................................31 inches.............Pumpkin Heaven
Gordo.................................49 inches.............3 inches
Dinky..................................34 inches.............4 inches
Rascal.................................34 inches.............3 inches
Sunshine..............................40 inches............ 7 inches
Hilda....................................37 inches............9 inches

Last portrait picture Bertha and one of her VB exit hole wound. I performed a pumpkin autopsy and saw the vine borer trail inside but did not see any more grubs.


----------



## Copchick

Aw, sad news ATLfun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rest in peace, Bertha.


----------



## deadSusan

Sorry you have such a problem with vine borers ATLfun. It's such a shame. I sometimes envy gardeners in your area because you can grow so much more than we can, but then realize all gardeners have some regional/zone problem they have to deal with. I hope the rest keep growing. 
Down with vine borers!!


----------



## DocK

Alright, final update: I lost 2 giants due to some kind of rotting process (they were still small, so no real harm done), the last giant is doing great.
The small white pumpkins are growing everywhere. One plant and I think I have about 10-15 pumpkins on it... will get some pics soon, since it's dark out now.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:RIP Bertha....it is so sad when pumpkins don't reach their true, Jack'o Lantern potential. I'm sorry....dang little varmits.


----------



## ATLfun

No more updates from me until they are harvested. I am losing pumpkins left and right. Maximus was pulled this weekend due to rotted stem and hole in the side. Hilda and Sunshine have squishy stems and I am sure will be dead this week.

My updates are turning more into an obituary column- the downside to naming pumpkins. I still have the biggest guy Gordo looking good, along with Dinky and Rascal. Plus, I have about 4 more passing beyond softball stage. I just want three pumpkins, is that too much to ask Great Pumpkin?


----------



## tjc67

ATLfun said:


> No more updates from me until they are harvested. I am losing pumpkins left and right. Maximus was pulled this weekend due to rotted stem and hole in the side. Hilda and Sunshine have squishy stems and I am sure will be dead this week.
> 
> My updates are turning more into an obituary column- the downside to naming pumpkins. I still have the biggest guy Gordo looking good, along with Dinky and Rascal. Plus, I have about 4 more passing beyond softball stage. I just want three pumpkins, is that too much to ask Great Pumpkin?


 Upside is you have new names for grave markers.
I need to get new photos of our 2 pumpkins that have survived this year so far


----------



## Jackyl48

I have recently learned about Beneficial Nematodes. These will help in killing the vine borer grub/worm and other pests.


----------



## ATLfun

Jackyl48 said:


> I have recently learned about Beneficial Nematodes. These will help in killing the vine borer grub/worm and other pests.


I will certainly do more research on nematodes over the winter. My only concerns are that with nematodes you cannot use insecticide since the insecticide will kill the nematodes. Also, nematodes are more ground battlers and would not help once the egg larvae gets inside the stem.

But, I like the way you are thinking. Maybe I can load up on nematodes in April and May to make sure that at least the vine borers are not coming from my own soil.


----------



## DocK

Here's our Atlantic Giant. I could barely lift it.
Too bad I had to cut it already, but the vine started to break.
The 33cl can gives you an idea of the size.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice pumpkin, Doc!


----------



## DocK

Thanks RoxyBlue


----------



## Copchick

Wow! That's a pretty pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Any updates on your surviving pumpkins, ATL?


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Any updates on your surviving pumpkins, ATL?


Thanks for thinking of me. I am trying to get everybody together for a group photo. I have one more orange pumpkin to pluck and I have a nice size yellow one about the size of a basketball that I am holding out for.

As whole the numerous vine borer attacks really did a number on me. When I harvested one pumpkin it had 4 vine borer hole blowouts in one of its secondary roots. But, am very thankful to have enough for a group photo.

Thanks again for asking.


----------



## deadSusan

That's a beautiful pumpkin Dock.


----------



## ATLfun

DocK said:


>


Dock, your pumpkin is an excellent example of a pumpkin. It has a really rich color and nice deep ridges. It really looks like a large cinderella pumpkin. You should be proud.

.


----------



## Death's Door

DocK - that is one awesome pumpkin ya go there.


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty fine looking pumpkin DocK


----------



## DocK

ATLfun said:


> Dock, your pumpkin is an excellent example of a pumpkin. It has a really rich color and nice deep ridges. It really looks like a large cinderella pumpkin. You should be proud.


And proud I am... and to think it is an Atlantic Giant... (the one from last year was more pale-yellow colored and more oval in shape)

Well, it's the first piece of decor by my frontdoor... more pumpkins soon, more decorations by the end of october.


----------



## DocK

I'm also very proud about my other harvest...
One plant, 13 pumpkins (nice number hehehe)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They're adorable


----------



## deadSusan

Here they are!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It looks like a little pumpkin family - Mom, Dad, and two kids


----------



## DemoniaD

We ended up doing an emergency pumpkin harvest a couple weeks ago. THe bugs were getting them. Ended up with a trailer load, but pretty bummed we had to harvest early.


----------



## ATLfun

Very nice. I am envious of your stems. I expect to post a group photo today, once I harvest the last one. But none of mine have the decent stems, though I did plant a different variety.



deadSusan said:


> Here they are!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thought of you yesterday, ATL, when we were at a Harris Teeter and saw big pumpkins for sale there for about $5:jol:


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Thought of you yesterday, ATL, when we were at a Harris Teeter and saw big pumpkins for sale there for about $5:jol:


Believe me, I hear that every single time my wife and I go somewhere that sells pumpkins.


----------



## ATLfun

Pictures of the Pumpkin Class of 2014. Only three named pumpkins graduated: Gordo, Dinky and Rascal. The second wave of vine borers blew out a lot vines and the named pumpkins stopped growing in August.

But I guess, they had enough energy to set. And two replacement plants in July gave me some small pumpkins in October. I lost a third of my plants during the first wave in late June, and probably two/ thirds of my set pumpkins in the second wave of vine borers in early August.

What could have been with Gordo? He is my largest graduate (survivor) weighing in at 46lbs. Not bad for a pumpkin that had his growing season cut short.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a bad turnout, all things considered. I'm sure they're very happy to be safe inside your house and away from the borers now


----------



## Spooky1

Not a bad crop, considering your bug issues. Now they're safe, until carving time!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YAY! Your pumpkins look great ATL, I love Gordo best. They are all survivors!


----------



## ATLfun

Thank you guys for the kind words. I will give it one more year and see how I feel about growing pumpkins. Growing pumpkins is a nice way to kick start the Halloween season in the spring, and there is pride at seeing your pumpkins harvested.

It is just the aggravation between start to finish that might not be worth it when pumpkins are $4-$6 a piece, and your wife enjoys reminding you of that.

But if I could just grow that one giant one...Herman Melville would be proud of me.


----------



## deadSusan

Beautiful colors on your pumpkins ATLfun. I'm glad you were able to get some despite the problems.


----------

